# anyone own a glock 38 .45 gap caliber?



## jason0007 (Nov 21, 2006)

how does it shoot and is the ballisic similar to the normal .45 auto?
i am considering buying a glock .45 for home defense and was interested in how the .45 gap compare to the normal .45 caliber.
thanks.


----------



## john doe. (Aug 26, 2006)

From what I’ve read (never shot one yet) the ballistics are very similar. The advantage I would see for myself, one with small hands, is that the grip can be thinner but still provide you with the .45 caliber. I think .45 die hards will say, “No way!” but many PD’s are adding them to there forces.


----------



## HotRod9mm (Jan 11, 2007)

The G38 is the same size as the G19/23/32 other then the slide is wider.









It shoots very well and ammo in this area is easy to find.


----------



## Glockamania® (Dec 21, 2006)

+1 from HotRod9mm. I've held a Glock 39 and the grip is so narrow, close to a 9mm grip. Gaston Glock is a genius.


----------



## -gunut- (May 8, 2006)

How is the recoil? I have heard that it has more of a snap to it compared to the ACP.


----------

